# Draw weight needed to kill deer??



## 1krr (Jul 30, 2012)

Do a search. You'll find a lot of info. I know the minimum limit in Illinois is 45 lbs dw


----------



## P3whlr (Dec 29, 2009)

45 or better.check laws,every state is different


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

Legal limit in Washington is 40lb measured at 28in draw.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

35# in Pa.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Texas minimum legal draw weight is 40#

My son killed a cow elk at 30 yards with a 42# bow. This was an old-timey compound (steel cables and teardrops with a home made dacron string). I doubt his 500 grain, Zwickey tipped arrows were going over 140 fps. He shot that elk through and through.


----------



## Buzsaw (Jul 29, 2012)

CarlV, I bet that was very cool to see your son take that elk.

This is what I was thinking, the main reason I asked the question is when I went to buy my bow, I told the tech I wasn't very strong and couldn't pull much weight. He handed me a carbon Element set at 60#, I went to pull it and it felt like it was "locked" I could barely budge it. He handed me one set at 45# and it was smooth as butter. I bought the CE 40-50#
28" Draw. He had to order it, should be here next weekend...then the real challenge will begin.


----------



## Buzsaw (Jul 29, 2012)

I just looked it up Texas now has NO minimum draw weight, as of tomorrow. It said this was to get more women and youngsters into the sport. Common sense does need to prevail. We don't need people shooting a Genisis bow at bigger game. Finally some type of Government is letting "US" decide what we need to do.


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

35# minimum for Big Game in Colorado.

The old KE lethality tables consisted of data largely collected with heavy arrows and 1-1/8" cut or smaller fixed blades. 25 ft-lbs KE was established as the minimum, which a modern compound can easily generate at 35# DW out to about 30 yds. 

For very large deer, longer ranges, and more confidence in a pass through shot, up the KE to about 50 ft-lbs, which is in the 45#-DW class of compound bows.

Recurves are different. I took a cow elk at 25 yds with a complete pass through using a 60/28 Kodiak Special and a 618-gr 20% FOC arrow. That was only 155 fps arrow speed and 34.5 ft-lbs KE, but .425 Momentum, the equivalent of a 350-gr arrow at 274 fps.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

25lbs will kill a deer, I've personally seen it done. But, the shooter was a very experienced archer who'd been shooting for years. Like you said... shot placement is everything. Now, having said that, most states have a minimum legal draw weight... here in Oklahoma it's 40lbs. Texas just did away with their minimum draw weight, and in a lot of ways I don't agree with it. I think they should have lowered it first, to see what affect it would have, and THEN consider removing it alltogether if the results were favorable.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

CarlV...Texas no longer has a minimum bow weight...EDIT:I go away for a couple minutes and this already is posted.

As to minimum weight...depends on the laws as stated.

What it takes? depends on 1, range, 2, how well tuned the arrow is. Most important is to get that arrow flying true. If you have this, you'll get plenty of penetration with 30# as mentioned above. Also, broadhead choise is more critical. Though there are some mechanicals that work with low KE bows, typically a fixed 2 blade will work best.


----------



## zman1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wisconsin law states 30lbs with a broadhead of at least 3/4in. cutting radius.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Very subjective. The bow, draw length, arrow weight, broad head design, shot distance, shot placement all are a factor. Then you have to consider the “legal” limits that some states have as well so you will never get a specific number to answer that question.


----------



## Buzsaw (Jul 29, 2012)

"A mans got to know his limitations"
Clint Eastwood, Dirty Harry


----------



## BO-HUNTR (Nov 25, 2005)

No minimal draw weight for Virginia. The bow (and/or crossbow) must be able to propel an arrow at least 125 yards and the broadhead must be minimum of 7/8 inch.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

There are no minimum draw weight restrictions in Missouri either. It use to be 40 before it got lifted.


----------



## JD77 (May 30, 2011)

There is NOT a minimum legal poundage for bows in Georgia. The state did away with that several years ago. If you are shooting 45lbs out of a CE with you should have no problem as long as you do your part. My girlfriend is hunting with her set up @ 25", 45lbs, and a 325 grain arrow and if offered a shot @ 25 yards she would take it all day long even though the average bow kill in Georgia is @ 17 yards. With your extra 3" of draw if you are comfortable shooting that far you should have no problem at all.
JD


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

DW in Illinois is 40 lbs actually. "•A long, recurve, or compound bow with a minimum pull of 40 pounds at some point within a 28 inch draw." from the IDNR website.


1krr said:


> Do a search. You'll find a lot of info. I know the minimum limit in Illinois is 45 lbs dw


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Takes very little KE if you use a good C.O.C. broadhead such as a Steel Force, Stinger, etc, with a good broad side hit to the vitals. 

Broadhead choice and arrow weight is key for a low poundage, low KE set up. 

Skeet.


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

My son has had a passthrough at 23 yards, 38# and 24" draw length. Arrow was 360 grains.

Doesn't take much to kill a deer at 30 yards. Well tuned bow/arrow, good foc and sharp cut on contact broadhead as well as shot placement will determine success. 



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

I only draw 50 lbs @29" draw lt. Have pass through at 30. Use G5 100 gr fixed heads. Semper Fi


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

So my son should have no problem putting a slick trick through a deer at 36#'s and 26 inch draw.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

my sons first deer at 9 years old shooting 28 pounds. It wasn't a complete pass thru but it did come out the back side. This little button buck only ran 30 yards and fell over in front of us. I will tell you i was happier that day, than i would of been shooting a 200 inch deer myself!


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Richard932 said:


> So my son should have no problem putting a slick trick through a deer at 36#'s and 26 inch draw.




As long as the bow is well tuned and shooting cut on contact heads like a magnus stinger,he should have no issues.(I would wait on the tricks for now and stay with a 2 blade style,bleeders should be fine) My son uses the 4 blade buzzcuts. (2 blades are just small bleeders)

I prefer feathers so the fletching doesn't hang up in the deer.

Check out the arrow.This one was a 17 yard kill and the arrow stuck in a tree on the opposite side. 2 blade stinger at 40# and 23" draw length.

Original thread of first kill,with video
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1035630&highlight=son











38# @ 24" 4 blade buzzcut. 23 yards










Check out the blood on the arrow and ground


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

You'll be golden. My daughter is shooting her Razor Edge at 37#/24" with a .700 spine VAP at 18% FOC with a Magnus Stinger COC 2 blade.....can't wait for her to get her first encounter!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Buzsaw said:


> What is minimum draw weight needed to cleanly kill deer to 30 yards. I know shot placement is paramount.


My guess it that a deer could be cleanly killed at 35lbs but I definitely would keep my shot to less than 20 yards. It is possible to do it at thirty but if you are a good enough hunter it shouldn't be necessary,


----------



## Anth (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow 38lbs and 24 " draw pass through ,the other lad was at 28 lbs with half the arrow out the other side. Does that mean at 29 1/2 draw i could shoot a 10 or 15lbs bow and get a pass through?


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Anth said:


> Wow 38lbs and 24 " draw pass through ,the other lad was at 28 lbs with half the arrow out the other side. Does that mean at 29 1/2 draw i could shoot a 10 or 15lbs bow and get a pass through?


Probably at 20# pretty easily with the right setup. I sense a bit of sarcasm but the issues people have today is with broadhead,tune and shot placement, not poundage.

Of course you may struggle with a rib on a mature buck.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyhunter57 (May 13, 2006)

The post of the boy with the button buck he shot with 29# is incredible. I know of several women who routinely shoot thru deer with draw weights under 40#. My fiance has shot thru all four of her deer with a 39# Mission bow. The key is to restrict the distance(she won't shoot over 20 yards), good shot placement and very sharp cut-on-contact heads.She shot all hers with 100 gr. Wac'ems.


----------

